# Used Furniture



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

What are good online sites for used garden furniture? I tried dubbizle.

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubizzle 

There's a bunch of garden furniture listed for sale at the moment.

And, of course, supermarket listing boards.





debbie790 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are good online sites for used garden furniture? I tried dubbizle.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## skippels (Jun 18, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Dubizzle
> 
> There's a bunch of garden furniture listed for sale at the moment.
> 
> And, of course, supermarket listing boards.


Thanks for this


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

debbie790 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are good online sites for used garden furniture? I tried dubbizle.
> 
> Thanks


If you have a car, it is worth the trip to Sharjah or even Ajman for the more robust selection of used furniture stores. Dubai doesn't seem to cater to the second-hand customer, but other emirates do! I know I have seen lot's of patio furniture for cheap at my favorite little spot in Ajman.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

chiapet said:


> If you have a car, it is worth the trip to Sharjah or even Ajman for the more robust selection of used furniture stores. Dubai doesn't seem to cater to the second-hand customer, but other emirates do! I know I have seen lot's of patio furniture for cheap at my favorite little spot in Ajman.


Does your 'favourite little spot' cater to interior furniture too?
care to share where it is?


----------

